# Our future packgoats



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

The boys (Guns and Ammo) just got banded today... As you can see they are not thrilled.... Ammo has the white sides, Guns is the brown and white. They were twins this past spring.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm not aware that banding is an acceptable procedure for kids that old. Did your vet approve?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

lol was going to type, "look at those lazy bums!" but then I read the text  beautiful looking boys.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Aw... so pretty! Or should I say "handsome"?


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks! I think they are pretty cute myself. They are feeling much better this morning. I debated between surgical castration and banding and went with banding again this year. I did ask my vet about the likelyhood of success with banding as these guys are about 7 months old now and he said as long as the blood flow is cut off it does not really matter how old they are, it will work. I imagine that that they bounce back faster if they are younger though.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice colors and even cooler names!


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

They will be fine!!! I love the names as well!!


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

They are doing great! I'm going to put them back out with the others today. I have been wondering; is there an age that is "too old" for banding? I think it is just as painful as a 4 month old kid as an older one.. what do you guys think?


----------

